# [solved]BCM4310 connecting to secured networks problem[lock]

## ISJ

I recently bought a HP Compaq 6735S laptop and I have a slight problem with its wlan cababilities. I can connect to unsecured wireless networks easily, but wep and wpa2 secured networks are giving me a headache.

I have kernel support for b43 and b43_legacy, but those didn't work, didn't even give wlan-device (well, linuxwireless.org says my device is unsupported, and so it is), so I downloaded win xp drivers from hp.com and ndiswrapped it so now I have wlan0-device. 

Kernel: 2.6.25-r7

arch: i686

lspci:

```

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device 4357 (rev 10)

06.00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4310 USB Controller (rev 01)

```

WPA2 protected WLan which I'm trying to connect in to.

iwlist scan

```

Cell 02 - Address: so:me:th:in:g1:23

     ESSID:"meelo.org"

     Protocol:IEEE 802.11g

     Mode:managed

     Frequency:2.422 GHz (Channel 3)

     Quality: 81/100  Signal level:-44 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm

     Encryption key:on

     Bit rates (from 1 to 54 Mb/s)

     Extra:bcn_int=100

     Extra:atim=0

     IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

          Group Cipher : TKIP

           Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

          Authentication suites (1) : PSK

     IE: WPA Version 1

          Group Cipher : TKIP

          Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

          Authentication suites (1) : PSK

```

/etc/conf.d/net

```

modules=( "!iwconfig" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dndiswrapper"

iface_wlan0=("dhcp")

# This is a wep protected interface, which I'd use at school

#essid_wlan0="school"

#key_school="s:motivaatiokuoppa enc open"

#preferred_aps=( "school" )

# This is a WPA2 protected interface, which I'd use at home

essid_wlan0="meelo.org"

key_meelo.org="s:hippijee enc open"

preferred_aps=( "meelo.org" )

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

network={

   ssid="meelo.org"

   #psk="hippijee"

   psk=6f95b193fa061814810bbc508c76fbb0ea884dd7d08aa2b8ec812d46e4db6a66

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   proto=WPA

   pairwise=TKIP

   priority=1

}

```

How I've tried to manually set up wlan0 at home to reach the wpa2 protected router.

```

   modprobe ndiswrapper

   ifconfig wlan0 up

   iwconfig wlan0 essid "meelo.org"

   wpa_supplicant -Dndiswrapper -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -Bw

   ifconfig wlan0 192.168.0.197

   route add default gw 192.168.0.1

#   dhcpcd wlan0 &

```

And lastly, how I've tried to manually set up wlan0 at school to reach school's 

```

iwconfig wlan0 essid "school" key "s:motivaatiokuoppa"

ifconfig wlan0 up

dhcpcd wlan0

```

But none of my methods has worked. I've been reading all kinds of manuals regarding to this, but in the end, they've were about the same sort of stuff and it has failed.

I'm open for suggestions.

If there is anything I forgot to mention, please tell me what and I'll provide it to you.

Thank you,

~MiloLast edited by ISJ on Wed Oct 01, 2008 6:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Back down to kernel version 2.6.22.19, and retry. While the .25 kernel family does have ok ndiswrapper support, 2.6.22.19 has the best. If youcan get things working under 2.6.22.19, then you can move up.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## ISJ

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Back down to kernel version 2.6.22.19, and retry. While the .25 kernel family does have ok ndiswrapper support, 2.6.22.19 has the best. If youcan get things working under 2.6.22.19, then you can move up.
> 
> Blessed be!
> 
> Pappy

 

Is there gentoo-sources one that'd be close to that? Or am I stuck with vanilla-sources? But I'll go with vanilla sources for now.

edit: No go. Tried ndiswrapping the bcmwl5 again and going through all those previously mentioned methods, but it's a no go.  :Sad: 

Now I can't get net.eth0 to work either. With my gentoo-kernel it worked properly with sky2, but with this older kernel, either that won't work.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You have to make sure you turn off all broadcom drivers in the kernel, as well as the Sonics Silicon Backplane (ssb) module, or ndiswrapper will not run. In order to test, temporarily turn off encryption on your access point, and try to connect. If you can, then it's an encryption problem. If not, it's a driver issue, or possibly even hardware.

If it works under Windoze, then it's definitely a driver/kernel configuration problem. If not, it's definitely hardware.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## ISJ

I've tried this with building them as modules, but I'll try whether it makes a difference if I remove them complitely.

To the second point, I'm able to connect my neighbour's unsecured network.

edit: it seems that I already had built my kernel without any broadcom drivers, and it's still an issue connecting to that wpa2 secured network. You sure there are nothing wrong with those commands I've used?

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

 *ISJ wrote:*   

> I've tried this with building them as modules, but I'll try whether it makes a difference if I remove them complitely.
> 
> To the second point, I'm able to connect my neighbour's unsecured network.
> 
> edit: it seems that I already had built my kernel without any broadcom drivers, and it's still an issue connecting to that wpa2 secured network. You sure there are nothing wrong with those commands I've used?

 

Well, just to clear out, why don't you try going for something like WICD or WiFi-RADAR?

Those would handle the config files for you...

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Since you're sure you can connect to an unencrypted AP, perhaps now would be the time to give wpa_gui a whirl. That is installed whenever you emerge wpa_supplicant. You can use it to enter network and AP info, and as a way of connecting. 

Just start it by invoking wpa_gui in a console session, and set your encryption parameters.

Good luck

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## ISJ

wpa_gui won't scan at all or do anything else for that matter.

Wifi-radar and wicd scans well, but it fails to gain the IP-address so it's not really connecting.

----------

## ISJ

Upgraded to latest kernel (2.6.26-r1) and installed drivers from this guide:

http://www.blackermedia.com/BCM4310.html and it started to work, at least with wpa2-secured networks. So it might have been error with the drivers that I downloaded from HP.com.

So I guess this can be locked.  :Smile:  Updating kernel seemed to solve my skb_panic issue as well. All in all, a successful day I might say.

----------

